

First Dates and One Night Stands for Co-Founders - imperator
http://blog.startupsquare.com/customer-development/first-dates-and-one-night-stands-for-co-founders/

======
JoeAltmaier
Open source projects are often dominated by alpha-male chestbeating nerds.
Really. Its easier to be a newb in an online game, than to try to contribute
to an open-source project. I'm sure open-source selects for something. I'm
also sure its nothing I want in a co-founder.

~~~
TristanKromer
lol...I'm trying to imagine an "alpha-male chestbeating nerd" an failing
utterly. Serious karma points for anyone who posts a picture.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
[http://lolabrigada.wordpress.com/2008/02/13/little-big-
leagu...](http://lolabrigada.wordpress.com/2008/02/13/little-big-league/)

~~~
TristanKromer
Thank you for giving me nightmares.

